# Which power pack



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Following on from my recent flat vehicle battery disasters...
I decided to but a power pack. The best one my local Halfors does is a 300W, 20AH Powerpack 200. However the Halfords write up states it is only for petrol vehicles up to 2500cc - I have a 2700 DCI Merc base vehicle. Halfords man said that would void the warranty should I want to return it as unsuitable.
So - what do others on here have & where from?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Although I am sure that many have one of these small jump start packs I do wonder how many have used them sucessfully to start a cold diesel engine.

As I see you have a garage on your van if you do want to carry a back up then I think you may be better off getting a good set of heavy jump leads and a normal heavy duty lead acid battery that you can keep fully charged in the garage.

Or fix whatever the problem is with the regular battery :wink: 


Mike


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hadn't thought of that.
Sadly as the problem with the normal battery seems to be various foster kids in & out of the van every time my back is turned :roll: I'll have to work out another solution.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelcat, I dont mean for this to sound flippant, but if there's something causing your battery to discharge would'nt it be better to address this first. I've got three vehicles on the road at various times & never need a power pack or set of jump leads. (touches wood)  

If you're going to buy a power-pack my suggestion would be to buy the heaviest one you can find.

I hope you get the battery problem sorted. It must be very inconvenient.

Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike is spot on as usual. Read and digest this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-347342.html#347342

Dave


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave - interesting read - do we know if it did ever start his engine :wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Kelcat
I have a Cipro 55, the one without a garage, and I can leave mine for two weeks and still start. If I leave it any longer I use a stepping charger through the cigarette lighter, even then it is not always necessary
Richard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's a different approach:

I "came across" one of these earlier today, never seen one before:
http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/automotive/productdetails/catno/BDV030/

It seems to contain 3 x 6v batteries and works on the principle that if your battery is flat, you plug the unit into your cigar lighter socket and leave it for 15 minutes or so. In that time (using its 18v potential) it puts a small booster charge into your starter battery, just enough to allow you to start the engine from its own battery. Effectively a small, portable battery charger that needs no mains supply.

The theory sounds feasible, wonder if it will work in practice?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I reckon these "booster" chargers work as well as "booster" jump leads, Ken :-(


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well I'm a bit of a cynic myself Dave but this does seem to be a slightly different approach. The thing is on charge ATM but I'll take a look at the voltage it's putting out once it's fully charged, if it does put out a full 18v then it will doubtless put some charge into a flat battery very quickly. Problem I can see is what potential effect will putting 18v into the cigar lighter socket have on the vehicle electronics via the cigar socket?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If my starting battery is depleted I can't see how a couple of Ah of juice shoved in will fire up a 3l diesel lump.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You're probably right Dave, I'll get my cynical hat back out of the wardrobe. 8)


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I've have a booster pack for years. They've always worked for me- on a 1.7 TD Astra, 2.0 HDi motorhome, 2.5 TD Pajero with twin veh batts but not yet tested on my 2.5 PD VW.

It's the normal (car) version which is branded as so many different makes (but appears to be generic) and sell for hugely different prices. Halfrauds sell them for about £60, but Aldi, Lidl, Bookers and Maplins sell the same ones for £19.99


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Having looked at the Clarke 4000 recommended by others - it seems to be the same spec (700 amp peak) that the AA man started the van with.
I should reiterate theres nothing wrong with the battery (had it checked out) - just the various kids we have staying who jump in & out (alarm on alarm off etc etc).


----------

